# Web based IDE?



## kr651129 (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm looking for a decent free web based IDE for my server.  I've come across a few good commercial solutions but they are a bit expensive for what I'm trying to do.  Does anyone have any suggestions?

Edit:

I'm looking to do C and Java development from this.


----------



## expl (Apr 16, 2013)

Any reason why it has to be web based? I'd suggest to set it up as a cross build/debug/source revision host and then just work with Eclipse or similar locally.


----------



## redw0lfx (Apr 16, 2013)

I have been meaning to install Codiad and try it out. I have not found the time to set it up, so I can not tell you how good it is though.


----------



## chatwizrd (Apr 16, 2013)

Haha I would never trust any web based IDE.


----------

